# Chiclid babies



## ChristineB (May 11, 2012)

I just bought 2 Jewel Chiclids the other day and I had my suspicion that they were make and female. I was correct, and the female has just laid all her eggs withing some driftwood. What should I do? I am not familiar with breeding. Do I now separate them?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

leave them together with the eggs...they are excellent parents...so good in fact that i had a pair in a 75 gallon tank with a 12 inch red devil...they had spawned on a friday afternoon just as i was going out of town for a show.....when i returned sunday7 evening they had beaten the red devil to death.....


----------

